# Where to get a vintage JCM800 repaired in Toronto?



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

First place I'm calling is Super Fuzz Audio, but I'd like to hear other suggestions too. We have that tour coming up and I'd like to send it somewhere today or tomorrow. Anywhere else reliable and affordable?

Issue: signal cuts out (sounds like it's being converted to 8-bit), usually with lower signal strength. At the end of the last song of practice on Tuesday I didn't have any sound at all.

Cheers!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Chris at music pro in barrie repaired mine. Dirt cheap too.

I only say this, cuz I know you're here on occasion.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Chris at music pro in barrie repaired mine. Dirt cheap too.
> 
> I only say this, cuz I know you're here on occasion.


Im actually there saturday for the weekend, but its out of the way for an amp repair. Dirt cheap holds appeal though.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> Im actually there saturday for the weekend, but its out of the way for an amp repair. Dirt cheap holds appeal though.


I should've mentioned that he's only in tues-thurs, so you'd have to leave it there...sorry.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I should've mentioned that he's only in tues-thurs, so you'd have to leave it there...sorry.


I also have to figure out a rental/loaner


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Budda said:


> I also have to figure out a rental/loaner


Borrow one of Chuck's, he's probably got a wall of them


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Have you tried rolling a known good preamp tube through it?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> Have you tried rolling a known good preamp tube through it?


Not yet. I have a 12aT7 somewhere but forget where I left it.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Chitmo said:


> Borrow one of Chuck's, he's probably got a wall of them


I could loan one one, but I don't think they're loud enough...


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Budda said:


> Not yet. I have a 12aT7 somewhere but forget where I left it.


Sounds like V1 might be shot.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Does this particular model of 800 have an effects loop?
If so, and if you don't normally use the loop, put a short patch cable between the send & return (or pre-out & pwr amp in). If that cures it, keep it. The patch cable is more reliable for road use/touring. There are switch contacts in the return jack that route the signal through to the pwr amp when the loop is not in use. If those contacts oxidize, you get drop outs & volume loss. The patch cord bypasses those switch contacts.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thanks JB - no loop, its not the reissue.

Taking it to Chris on Monday and gotta find a loaner!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

When you get offered a dual rec, Orange and Morris head, you have nice friends haha.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

jb welder said:


> Does this particular model of 800 have an effects loop?
> If so, and if you don't normally use the loop, put a short patch cable between the send & return (or pre-out & pwr amp in). If that cures it, keep it. The patch cable is more reliable for road use/touring. There are switch contacts in the return jack that route the signal through to the pwr amp when the loop is not in use. If those contacts oxidize, you get drop outs & volume loss. The patch cord bypasses those switch contacts.


Crate VC series amps were notorious for that issue.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> Crate VC series amps were notorious for that issue.


Yep, and almost any thing that uses a series loop with switching jacks. Also insert points in mixers that use TRS insert jacks that you need insert cables for.
This is a nice explanation of the problem and solutions:


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

jb welder said:


> Yep, and almost any thing that uses a series loop with switching jacks. Also insert points in mixers that use TRS insert jacks that you need insert cables for.
> This is a nice explanation of the problem and solutions:


Footswitch switching jacks as well.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

hope your repair is going better than this one!


__
http://instagr.am/p/BO5Ar8nBel0/


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm glad to see it was only gaff tape. I initially thought is was aluminum foil. YIKES!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> I'm glad to see it was only gaff tape. I initially thought is was aluminum foil. YIKES!


Me too!

So as it happens, it's a faulty speaker jack on my 412 that's causing the issue. I have a loaner TSL100 and as soon as I powered it up on Tuesday, the exact same issue happened. Since the JCM800 saw no load at some point during last week's practice, Chris is still going over it to make sure I don't get any surprises on our tour next month. I borrowed a friend's 212 cab for yesterday's practice, and will be sorting out getting the Orange fixed up.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

I hope your output transformer didn't take a hit when the cab connection failed


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

SG-Rocker said:


> I hope your output transformer didn't take a hit when the cab connection failed


Thought it didnt, but it still rides!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Gizmo is good to go! I just made the whirlwind trip to Hamilton to pick it up. 3 hours of driving for a 5 minute pick-up haha.

In the note on the receipt, Chris says that 1. the OT puts out 120W clean (woohoo!) and 2. It will die eventually. So at some point, hopefully not mid-set, I'll be putting a Hammond OT from Next Gen in here. 

Chris had the amp for two weeks and we had good communication. I know not everyone has the same experience, but I am happy with his work. Sadly there's no cab at home for me to try it out while I have an empty house, and my PRS and pedalboard are already downstairs!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice! Looking forward to hearing it soon!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> Nice! Looking forward to hearing it soon!


Me too!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Budda said:


> 1. the OT puts out 120W clean (woohoo!) and 2. It will die eventually.


Because everything dies eventually or ? I don't think he'd let it go with a faulty or weak OT ?


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

120 Watts clean, not possible with faulty OT.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

jb welder said:


> Because everything dies eventually or ? I don't think he'd let it go with a faulty or weak OT ?


I'm guessing yes to "parts fail at some point."


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Well, the same will be true for the replacement then, so don't sweat it!


----------

